# Cyclopeeze



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

Trying to stimulate a sun coral so I am looking for stores that sell it. I went to sum a few weeks ago and didn't see it and Big Als (North York) only sold combo packs with PE Mysis Shrimp. I have shrimp coming out of the wazoo so I avoided it. A small frozen pack preferred.

Does NAFB sell it? It would be a good excuse to visit their $10.00 frag tank


----------



## Redddogg69 (Oct 1, 2011)

Advanced reef aquatics has dried and freezer bars usually.


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

Too bad they are in Milton. Prefer Toronto/Miss/Scarb.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

This is probably my favourite food.
Edit: fish food...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2011)

Tim said:


> Trying to stimulate a sun coral so I am looking for stores that sell it. I went to sum a few weeks ago and didn't see it and Big Als (North York) only sold combo packs with PE Mysis Shrimp. I have shrimp coming out of the wazoo so I avoided it. A small frozen pack preferred.
> 
> Does NAFB sell it? It would be a good excuse to visit their $10.00 frag tank


Tim,

IME the best way to stimulate Sun Coral, Tubastrea sp., is with the left over water used thawing the PE Mysis. Drop one of those PE Mysis cubes in a small container of water, let thaw, and using a turkey baster, dispense some of this water, without the PE Mysis, around the colony of polyps. It always works. ...however if your colony is too far gone, it may take several tries over several days. Suffice to say...if this doesn't work.... I am afraid it was too late.

Good Luck!!


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

Yeah been doing that with brine shrimp juice from the frozen cubes and have managed to get 1/2 of the polyps to react, it is the other half I am trying to get going now. 

Cyclop - eeze seems to be the stimulant food of choice by a lot of the sun coral people on the big forums so I thought I would give it a try for the others.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

SUM usually has cyclopeeze. Ken has told me that its not going to be available for pretty much the rest of the year (something about pet food quotas?) except for in the mixed mysis/cyclopeeze blister packs. so, get yours while you still can.


----------

